# Conectar un Cooler por USB?



## ahrion (Dic 27, 2010)

Qué tal gente,

Bueno mi duda es la siguiente. No soy un experto en electrónica, soy un principiante así que si tengo algún concepto erróneo les agradecería que me lo corrigiesen.

Averigué la tensión y corriente del puerto USB y según mis fuentes informativas son 5V y 100MA.
La cosa es que el cooler que poseo es de 10V y 120MA, pero aún así podría moverlo, supongo yo, verdad?

Lo conecté (al cable rojo y marrón/negro) del USB (previa medida de tensión con el tester a los mismos) y el ventilador intenta moverse, pero no puede. Como si le faltara fuerza.

¿A qué se debe esto? ¿A los 20ma faltantes (cosa que dudo)? ¿A la falta de tensión?

El ventilador (cooler) es para CC ¿Acaso debo rectificar la corriente proveniente del USB? Pero esta debería ser ya CC, ya que viene de la fuente de la PC.

Muchas gracias por el interés.


----------



## alejandro electronica (Dic 27, 2010)

Buenas. 
Te lo explico rapidito. La salida del usb son 5v 500ma. De todas formas yo he podido mover ventiladores de 12v, aunque he tenido un caso parecido al tuyo con los cooler chiquititos menores a 8cm. El caso es que el cooler en 12v funcionaba, pero en 9v ya no. El caso era que estaba sucio y lo unico que faltaba hacer era engrasarlo (*wd-40 es un ejemplo). Y asi hasta con dos pilas AA me funciono.

Saludos


----------



## ahrion (Dic 27, 2010)

Que tal!
Te cuento, lo conecto a un trafo de 10V ~ 1A y funciona perfecto.
No se por qué no arranca con el usb! Probé con dos coolers distintos. Es una pena que no disponga de uno de 5v para probar.

Gracias por comentar!


----------



## Scooter (Dic 27, 2010)

ahrion dijo:


> Que tal!
> Te cuento, lo conecto a un trafo de 10V ~ 1A y funciona perfecto.
> No se por qué no arranca con el usb! Probé con dos coolers distintos. Es una pena que no disponga de uno de 5v para probar.
> 
> Gracias por comentar!



Pues es evidente, porque no tienes suficiente tensión.


----------



## alejandro electronica (Dic 27, 2010)

Scooter, pero es raro, los coolers comunes que van en los gabinetes de las pc, funcionan perfectamente en los puertos USB, mas bien que van mucho mas lentos.

Saludos


----------



## Scooter (Dic 28, 2010)

No tiene por qué. Si algo tiene 12V nominales no tiene por qué funcionar a menos de la mitad de tensión.


----------



## ahrion (Dic 28, 2010)

Bien entonces tomo por hecho que el problema es la tensión.
Sería posible conectar dos usb para formar una tensión de 10V? Claro que tendría que reducir despues el amperaje de alguna manera pero eso es lo de menos.


----------



## Scooter (Dic 28, 2010)

Si pretendes conectar en serie dos USBs lo que conseguirás serán un bonito cortocircuito.


----------



## ahrion (Dic 28, 2010)

Jajaja me lo imaginaba. En fin ya veré como resuelvo esto, investigaré un poco más.
Gracias por la ayuda


----------

